# Fast easy to apply 'lite ceramic' recommendations



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Good morning all. 

Hope for a little help. 

Ill be doing a few details (decon and protection, no polishing) on a few family members cars. 

Could you please recommend me a ceramic/sealant that is;

1) easy to apply
2) 6+ months durability
3) Doesnt require hours to 'cure' 

I'm currently looking at the likes of tac systems moonlight, Carpro lite etc.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Gyeon can coat is meant to be very good and very long lasting. Sealant wise you have crystal sealant or fusso?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Ideally I don’t want to use a wax, a spray type sealant would work best. I have tried crystal sealant, hows the durability? Also not too untested in can coat as it clogs up the sprayers quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Eturty said:


> Ideally I don't want to use a wax, a spray type sealant would work best. I have tried crystal sealant, hows the durability? Also not too untested in can coat as it clogs up the sprayers quickly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are getting crystal sealant onto bare paint then 6 to 12 months depending on your cleaning regime. One of the guys on here applied last july through to March I believe, and it had a Scottish winter and it was still going strong.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

You're at the cusp of lite coatings, which will require curing or good spray sealants, which wont. 

Wowo's Crystal Sealant would be the spray sealant choice. Get a couple of layers on, should be good for more than 6 months unless something weird happens.

If it can stay dry for 4 hours, Cancoat is very good.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

What about Polish Angel Master sealant, easy on and 20 mins cure before applying 2nd layer ?Then top with one of the colour charged spray waxes or even rapid wax?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

sharrkey said:


> What about Polish Angel Master sealant, easy on and 20 mins cure before applying 2nd layer ?Then top with one of the colour charged spray waxes or even rapid wax?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Master Sealant + Rapidwaxx is delicious.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Cheap as chips but the Turtle Wax spray sealant i put on son's Fiesta 4 months ago is s till beading like crazy - admittedly its not doing a lot of miles, and therefore not too many washes but i only applied it as a drying aid originally. If family members are doing their own washing then something like this (or Sonax BSD) will both help drying in colder temperatures and keep a decent water behaviour.. If they are using the car monkeys hand wash then their often aggressive chemicals will probably degrade a lot of the coatings.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Carpro Lite application from the 2 min point 



It's been over 5 months since I applied it and I've not noticed any change in water behaviour since it was fresh. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I can recommend three which will definitely last 6 months - all for very different reasons though.. these will give you a step up in performance than a sealant - wouldn't touch Crystal Sealant when these are as easy (residue with CS has been reported to be tricky to remove at times) and will give you better peak performance and longevity.

Cancoat is the fastest to apply without question. It is also the most hydrophobic, small margins though, they all throw water off really well. While the spray method is quick, you need to be extremely careful with wind direction and spraying well away from the car. The trigger heads also seize after 3 uses (lucky there's a few of them included) regardless of how well you clean them.

CarPro Lite is effectively a ceramic coating which flashes fast and has a lower proportion of ceramic content than something like Gtechniq CSL. It has 45% solids, higher than that in Cancoat and Moonlight, and as a result is most durable and chemical resistant. It isn't difficult to apply but I didn't find it any easier than CSL, there is a little more to levelling and removing it than the others. If you're into a super slick finish CarPro Lite is the least slick of the three (like many coatings, doesn't put me off).

Moonlight I believe to be the best all rounder... it is EPIC on everything, especially trim which it darkens amazingly. It's slicker than the other two, has also been proven as glossier in a YT side by side, though they all leave a really nice finish. Application wise you can apply it by spraying into a microfibre like Cancoat, though I much prefer drops onto an applicator pad / suede block though it is a dream to buff, unlike CarPro Lite. The residue doesn't flash as quick and it is very noticeable with an oily residue so difficult to miss bits. Also has a min cure time of just 2 hours, though ideally you'd leave it longer. I've been rained on after 2 hours and had no water spotting issues and didn't see any noticeable performance decrease.

All three would likely be enhanced by first using the compatible brand Primer polishes - Primer, Essence or Total One Essential. I've used Essence below Cancoat and Moonlight and works exceptionally well.

*
EDIT: Just re-read.. you won't be polishing (you may struggle to get a properly clean, contamination free paint and durability is anyone's guess if I'm honest) & they aren't your cars (CarPro Lite isn't as economical for non-personal use).* Crystal Sealant probably is worth considering if someone can confirm a) the latest version it is still as durable and b) it lasts as long on unpolished paint. Could have saved myself 20 mins by reading that right first time lol...


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> I can recommend three which will definitely last 6 months - all for very different reasons though.. these will give you a step up in performance than a sealant - wouldn't touch Crystal Sealant when these are as easy (residue with CS has been reported to be tricky to remove at times) and will give you better peak performance and longevity.
> 
> Cancoat is the fastest to apply without question. It is also the most hydrophobic, small margins though, they all throw water off really well. While the spray method is quick, you need to be extremely careful with wind direction and spraying well away from the car. The trigger heads also seize after 3 uses (lucky there's a few of them included) regardless of how well you clean them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in-depth reply Adam, I like the sound of moonlight so will get it in order 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

I recently applied Carpro Lite, i was all set to buy loads of Gyeon stuff but the cure time on the primer put me off, so went with all Carpro

you only have to wait an hour between using Essence, then Lite, wait another hour and can do a second coat of Lite, another hour then top with Reload and your done

that time frame sold it for me, very simple, it applies very easily too, beading is very good, and from what i read durability is easily 6+ month, if not 12+ months

had no issues whatsoever with application or removal, one of the easiest things ive ever used and ive never used a ceramic product before using this


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Eturty said:


> Thanks for the in-depth reply Adam, I like the sound of moonlight so will get it in order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plenty of good Youtube reviews, as well as a few on here. It really is an excellent product.

Jon (Forensic Detailing) did a really good side-by side comparison of the three but sadly used 2 year old bottles of Cancoat and Moonlight and I'm convinced that played a part in them being stripped straight away by neat and agitated strip wash. TAC advertise up to 9 months so 6 months will be achieved easily - beading is really nice and pronounced as shown below:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> *
> EDIT: Just re-read.. you won't be polishing (you may struggle to get a properly clean, contamination free paint and durability is anyone's guess if I'm honest) & they aren't your cars (CarPro Lite isn't as economical for non-personal use).* Crystal Sealant probably is worth considering if someone can confirm a) the latest version it is still as durable and b) it lasts as long on unpolished paint. Could have saved myself 20 mins by reading that right first time lol...


How many times I've done that! Anyway, that's why I recommended Crystal Sealant. Without doing a side by side test (which I probably should and I think I will) I can't say if it is any less durable, but even so, I think 6 months should be achieved quite easily. It also works ok over acrylic/resin products so is quite forgiving in terms of what it works over. If looking for durability, even if not machine polishing, a going over with a pre wax cleaner by hand is worth it and doesn't take very long.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Crystal sealant is very durable, had it on my alloys for 4 month or so now and its still going strong. Car gets washed once or twice a week too
I have PA master sealant on the bodywork atm, cant comment on durability yet as its only been on a week or 2. Very nice product to use
A cheaper option is turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax, easy to use and very durable,its a very under rated product. Sometimes its really cheap if you find it on sale
I looked at getting moonlight or cancoat but opted for master sealant in the end as i was blow away by how good rapidwaxx was 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

pt1 said:


> Crystal sealant is very durable, had it on my alloys for 4 month or so now and its still going strong. Car gets washed once or twice a week too
> I have PA master sealant on the bodywork atm, cant comment on durability yet as its only been on a week or 2. Very nice product to use
> A cheaper option is turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax, easy to use and very durable,its a very under rated product. Sometimes its really cheap if you find it on sale
> I looked at getting moonlight or cancoat but opted for master sealant in the end as i was blow away by how good rapidwaxx was
> ...


The Turtlewax Hydrophobic Sealant Wax has very strong chemical resistance but I have found that it doesn't last that long in the real world - maybe 3 -4 months (which is decent, but not in line with the chemical resistance expectations). Side by side in my Fse test it was noticeably less impressive over time compared to Crystal Sealant (and very affected by Fse).


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> The Turtlewax Hydrophobic Sealant Wax has very strong chemical resistance but I have found that it doesn't last that long in the real world - maybe 3 -4 months (which is decent, but not in line with the chemical resistance expectations). Side by side in my Fse test it was noticeably less impressive over time compared to Crystal Sealant (and very affected by Fse).


TW's initial performance for me was pretty wick and application was literally painfully bad. Plus it died after a couple of weeks on a family member's bonnet which I was using as a rolling test panel... car washed with fairy liquid and BH Auto Foam! Not resistant to all chemicals then!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> TW's initial performance for me was pretty wick and application was literally painfully bad. Plus it died after a couple of weeks on a family member's bonnet which I was using as a rolling test panel... car washed with fairy liquid and BH Auto Foam! Not resistant to all chemicals then!


I found it pretty nice to use,spray on, wipe over and it just flashed off, no residue, no streaking.maybe conditions played a part. Plus i found it lasted very well, on the mrs car.i also used it on the glass of the shower door at home and it was still beading water 6 month on, even getting hit with cleaning chemicals most days. I must of got a good batch from tw 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> TW's initial performance for me was pretty wick and application was literally painfully bad. Plus it died after a couple of weeks on a family member's bonnet which I was using as a rolling test panel... car washed with fairy liquid and BH Auto Foam! Not resistant to all chemicals then!


That will be resistant to some chemicals then!

Application I find very easy and initial performance is good, though it tends to die off around the same time as many other spray sealants (3ish months) and doesn't last as long as many others, like Car Plan SuperGloss No.1 for instance.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> That will be resistant to some chemicals then!
> 
> Application I find very easy and initial performance is good, though it tends to die off around the same time as many other spray sealants (3ish months) and doesn't last as long as many others, like Car Plan SuperGloss No.1 for instance.


Interesting video thanks for that. It was clear that nearly all the products were still giving an element of performance but my beading OCD never lets me run products that far..

When I mention about TW 'dying' I am probably being harsh, once a product's beading slows and it starts to sheet at all, it's toast in my book - that standard is higher because I'm used to crazy beading products. Given TW's initial performance was marginally above sheeting that didn't give it much wiggle room to degrade haha!

Just re. application, I tried it once and never again - I have a tendency to fling cheaper products on to the paint because it's economically viable to do so. Probably because of that I really did not get along with the application, found it streaky and not very slick - 0 margin for user error. Again, I'm probably spoilt by current products, TW feels low-end, similar to BSD, it'll 100% reduce the gloss levels of any half decently refined surface.

On the other hand I consider Shinee Wax 'cheap' but in no way low-end.

What happened your tornado nozzle on your hose!!!??


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I was eeking that test out, the other Fse side was worse, particularly on the TW and PNS parts. Amazing beading is impressive, but some products are just more sheeters and the TW HSW is a sheeter for sure (as is the CarPlan No.1) when you apply a lot of water to the panel but with just rain, they will still bead well. I don’t mind that, if I know that is part of the protective characteristic of the product. The thing to pay attention to is the change in the behaviour - the TW really went very slow and by the end had had it, whereas the CarPlan No.1’s performance for example, stayed much more consistent over the time and sheeted the water at only a slightly slower rate so was still evidently working well. Wowo’s behaved totally consistently also - good but not mega beading, with no real drop off until the freak thunderstorm night about 4 months in which totally wiped out everything and is something I’ve never seen before.

I’m the opposite with application, I usually am very parsimonious and stingy with application so I tend not to have issues unless I’m trying to repeat issues that others have had or to just learn a product and make deliberate application mistakes. 

The tornado adapter is fine, it’s just a trick of the camera’s FPS, in real life it looks normal.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys, 

I'm sorry for 'abandoning' this thread but i do have an update. 

I've just ordered tac systems moonlight to use on my mrs car. 

Also I've ordered TAC Systems Quartz Max - 100ml to top it. 

Can you use shinee wax as a drying aid to top off the protection?

I like the idea of using it as a system. 

Cheers
E


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Eturty said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sorry for 'abandoning' this thread but i do have an update.
> 
> ...


I would use the trio. Thought about it more then once.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

pt1 said:


> Crystal sealant is very durable, had it on my alloys for 4 month or so now and its still going strong. Car gets washed once or twice a week too
> I have PA master sealant on the bodywork atm, cant comment on durability yet as its only been on a week or 2. Very nice product to use
> A cheaper option is turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax, easy to use and very durable,its a very under rated product. Sometimes its really cheap if you find it on sale
> I looked at getting moonlight or cancoat but opted for master sealant in the end as i was blow away by how good rapidwaxx was
> ...


I don't fine a lot of difference between rapidwaxx and high gloss in looks. High gloss just lasts longer - i got about 6-8 weeks out of 2 coats of rapidwaxx on a family members car that was only lightly clayed, its a 2 year old white car with low mileage.

Both fantastic looks and water behavior. Polish angel stuff beads/sheets like crazy. And its super easy to use. You can apply rapidwaxx or high gloss in 15min no problem.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Was underwhelmed by Quartz Max myself, TAC Moonlight doesn't really need topped and if you wanted to boost gloss I'd use Shinee Waxx in it's place.


----------

